# Stihl ms250 vs Husqvarna 455 rancher?



## bigbarf48

Im looking to upgrade to a new chainsaw after the holidays. My current one is a 16 in remington corded saw that ive beat the hell out of and has performed shockingly well. But id like to ditch the need for cords and upgrade in the power department. These are the two saws i was looking at based on the price point. The 455 is on sale for 329 at northern tool. Ive got a stihl dealer literally 30 seconds up the road for me so that would be convenient.

Anything id cut would probably be less than 30 in

Any opinions/pros/cons you guys would like to impart? other saws for my pricepoint?

Does echo offer an equivalent i should be considering as well?

Thanks for the help


----------



## adrpga498

Having a dealer that close kinda seals the deal for me. I have the ms250 with 16" bar. Being a true scrounger I don't look for logs too big to handle alone. The ms250 is fine for me. Had it 2 years without issues.


----------



## XJma

Couldn't find the husky 455 for 329 at northern...only seeing it for 399??  Anyways, that is a 55cc saw vs. a 45cc saw for the stihl so not exactly an apples to apples comparison. Difference of 2lbs between the two as well. 

With the stihl dealer right up the street I think that would make the decision easy, but everyone has a different preference.  They're both kick-@ss saws for what they are.


----------



## bigbarf48

The 455 huqvarna at northern is reconditioned I got an email about it. I suppose I should have included that in the op. I'm leaning towards the stihl unless anyone has a similar saw to suggest


----------



## XJma

I think (and I'm no saw expert here) that the husky 445 would be equivalent/comparable to the ms250 at least in terms of displacement.  I have a husky 445, have have used my father in laws 025 (older ms250) stihl.  I like the stihl better, and where as your dealer is right up the road, I would go stihl. 

Not to say that someone else might have a good argument for husky????


----------



## DanCorcoran

I bought the 250 primarily due to its relatively light weight for its power.  I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Having that Stihl dealer that close it would be a no-brainer for me to decide.


----------



## bogydave

Welcome

Dealer close by.
If a good guy & dealer. I gotta support the neighborhood business if buying new, but that's just me. 

250 a good upgrade & nice light weight saw.
MS290  (56 cc,   $379 ) close to the Husqy 455 & not much more $$,  .

Checked CL in your area for used saws?
You have a working saw, may have some time to search CL for a good deal. 
Several guys on here love to help out choosing a used saw. 

Good luck
Keep us posted on which way you  end up going.


----------



## HittinSteel

If your current 16" bar suits your cutting, with a dealer that close, I'd just grab the 250 and a 6 pack of the synthetic oil for the extended warranty.

Happy cutting.


----------



## bigbarf48

The dealer support for the stihl is certainly a huge pro in this decision. I suppose my current 16 inch bar suits me pretty well especially with some more power behind it. That being said how well will the 250 perform with the 18 in bar? Also are there any huge issues with buying a reconditioned saw?


----------



## bogydave

I think it would run an 18" bar OK.
Recommends 16" - 18"




I've bought recondition tools (22 ton Speeco splitter is one).
They typically come with the same factory warrantee as when new.
Saves some $$


----------



## MasterMech

The MS250 is one of my favorite "homeowner" saws but it's not even in the same league as the Husky 455R.  The point about the MS290 being a better match is right on.  If you can swing the extra $70 I'd do that.  MS250 would be my 2nd choice if you don't need the extra oomph from the 455.


----------



## XJma

I'm sure it would pull an 18" bar just fine, but it's plenty potent with a 16" IMO. 

I just looked at my local dealers stihl pricing and the ms250 (no acronyms after the model number, regular chain tension system) for 299 with an 18" bar.  Also, the non-C-BE version is 0.7lbs lighter, if that even matters.


----------



## f3cbboy

i have a ms250 with an 18" bar and have no issue.  the saw has been bulletproof for about 3 yrs.


----------



## Boog

I have two MS250, one a 250C-BE (spend $50 more for the easy2start/primer bulb) You'll also get the quick chain adjuster gizmo with the deal, but I don't like it and sold it on ebay and used the money to buy the "old standard style" sprocket cover and chain adjuster parts. As far as the saw itself goes, I love it, plenty of power for the smaller/medium stuff and I'm running 18" bars on both. I have several larger saws to tackle big serious stuff, so the 250 fits its role perfect.

Listen to the Husky guys seriously though, while I'm a Stihl guy, the particular Husky model you mention might be a better deal considering the sale price and all.


----------



## Bocephous

I've had my MS250 for about 5 1/2 years and it has performed well, had no mechanical issues, and is lightweight.  Keep the chain sharp and the air filter clean and it will perform firewood cutting duties very well without wearing you out or draining your wallet.


----------



## Sprinter

Don't underestimate the value of a good dealer relationship.  If the 250 Stihl will do your job and the dealer is good, that's the route I think I'd go.  You may be able to ask the dealer for some extras like a gallon of bar oil, some 2-stroke oil, free sharpening, etc. 

As far as power, my 40 cc  440E has pulled my 18" chain through some pretty dense stuff. 

If you really need the power of a 455, then I'd go straight to that Stihl dealer for a 290.


----------



## Sprinter

Boog Powell said:


> ...You'll also get the quick chain adjuster gizmo with the deal, but I don't like it and sold it on ebay... .


If Stihl's chain adjuster is anything like Husqvarna's, I wouldn't go out of my way for one. If your first choice has one anyway, fine, but I'm not crazy enough about mine to make it a priority feature next time.


----------



## richg

I am looking at buying another saw and studied the Husqvarna 460 Rancher. Mind you, this was in Lowes and I don't know if the old legend that big box stuff is made to a lesser standard than that for local dealers is true. I did not like it. It was almost entirely built of plastic, whereas my Stihl is made of metal. It felt flimsy. Some people have husky saws and swear by them, so don't take what I'm saying as "gospel". If it were me, Stihl wins hands down in this contest.


----------



## HittinSteel

A 460 isn't a pro grade Husky, so a comparison to a stihl 441 isn't fair. Go to a dealer and look at their saws that end with XP.


----------



## MasterMech

richg said:


> I don't know if the old legend that big box stuff is made to a lesser standard than that for local dealers is true.


 
The mfg's cut that out once they figured out we were on to them. The John Deere JS63X was a perfect example of that. Dealers that had the JS63C got machines with a 1" crankshaft. HD got units that had a 3/4" crank. Both machines said JS63 on the decals (or was it the JS60? It's been awhile....) but in the 13 digit product code, 1 said M00JS63C and the other M00JS63X. Guess which one came in with a bent crank _all the time_?

These days a 460 Rancher that you buy at Lowes is the same unit as a 460 Rancher you buy from a dealer. And Hittin'Steel is right on, go look at an XP saw, big difference.

FWIW: The Deere tractors are the same as well, but the dealers line-up goes waaaaay beyond what's offered in HD/Lowes.  Both in price and longevity.


----------



## KaptJaq

MasterMech said:


> ... a 460 Rancher that you buy at Lowes is the same unit as a 460 Rancher you buy from a dealer.


 
The only difference, as with Deere tractors, is the dealer has a lot more to offer with the saw. Lowes (near me) offers an 18" bar with a safety chain. The local dealer can combine with any bar/chain that is appropriate for the power head. He also has a much larger selection of saws to choose from, both homeowner and pro.

A lot of manufacturers, maybe not Deere or Husky, still make Home Depot grade versions of their products. It is usually obvious by the web address on the box. That address might be the manufacturers site but will have some reference to Home Depot in it. ( i.e. www.xyzco.com/hd or hd.xyzco.com etc...) Could be the actual product that is different, or it is a different warranty, sometimes both.

KaptJaq


----------



## missedbass

I think an ms250 will do just fine. I think it is a great saw for the money and I think you will be happy with it


----------



## greg13

Well If you look at the posts there seems to be an overwhelming majority in favor of Stihl, Plus a LOCAL dealer


----------



## Backwoods Savage

I had the chance to try out a MS250 today and was impressed. It had a 16" bar and full chisel chain. Although it does not have the power of the 290, it is not too far behind it and certainly is a lot lighter. I doubt if you could go wrong with it. btw, the one I tried today did not have the easy start nor did it need it.


----------



## aansorge

I just bought a chisel blade chain for my 250 and it makes for a wonderful combo. It is plenty powerful for most stuff and yet light. I ran my uncles 26 (professional model) for a day and it was noticeably heavier (even though in reality it is only about a pound) and really didn't seem any faster.

 The 250 has been very reliable (7 years or so).  It always starts right away if you follow the starting procedure: Full choke for 3 pulls or so until it pops once. Then it will start right away on 1/2 choke. 

two thumbs up...


----------



## DanCorcoran

aansorge said:


> I just bought a chisel blade chain for my 250 and it makes for a wonderful combo. It is plenty powerful for most stuff and yet light. I ran my uncles 26 (professional model) for a day and it was noticeably heavier (even though in reality it is only about a pound) and really didn't seem any faster.
> 
> The 250 has been very reliable (7 years or so). It always starts right away if you follow the starting procedure: Full choke for 3 pulls or so until it pops once. Then it will start right away on 1/2 choke.
> 
> two thumbs up...


 
Can you tell me exactly what numbers are on the Stihl package for the chisel blade chain?  I'd like to get one, but want to make sure I get the right one (their numbering system is wacky, with very similar numbers for very different chains).


----------



## btuser

I was unimpressed with my MS250 until I ditched the chain it came with and got a semi-chisel chain. Totally different saw that's absolutely perfect for me.  Nice and light but will chew through anything without being scary.  If I did it again I'd get the same saw but go full-chisel.


----------



## velvetfoot

I had my MS250 for about 6 years and really like it.


----------



## MasterMech

DanCorcoran said:


> Can you tell me exactly what numbers are on the Stihl package for the chisel blade chain?


 
Should be 26RS-68, or 26RSC-68 for 18" loop.


----------



## aansorge

DanCorcoran said:


> Can you tell me exactly what numbers are on the Stihl package for the chisel blade chain?  I'd like to get one, but want to make sure I get the right one (their numbering system is wacky, with very similar numbers for very different chains).



http://compare.ebay.com/like/330830535325?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

The above link is for the exact chain I bought. If you have the 16 inch bar (shorter than a 16 inch bar on a 026 by the way), this should work. Works great for me!  The agressive teeth really let the saw's weight provide enough downward pressure to cut through.  With the old chain, even with sharpening every other tank, I had to use a little leverage to get the saw to work.  Not anymore.


----------



## Ralphie Boy

I replaced the 20" safety bar and chain that came on my 455 Rancher (from Lowe's) with an Oregon Power Match 16" bar and an Oregon full chisle chain and it made a great little 'second saw' for limbs and small trees. I also bought a 20" Power Match bar and full chisle chain for the 455 but I've not used it yet. But of course, it can't come close to the performance of my Stihl 441. That saw will cut way more than my ability to cut allow me to cut.

If you want pro performance from your saw, buy a pro saw and establish a good working relationship with your local dealer, be it Husky or Stihl.


----------



## aansorge

Then again, I cut about 10 cords a year with my little 250 (I cut for both myself and my uncle who owns the land I cut on) and have gotten 6 to 7 years out of it with little problem.  Even a "homeowner" stihl is a good saw that will put up with a lot of hours of abuse.

My uncle has a professional series 26 and it seems little better than my 250.


----------



## 'bert

I often start my cutting day with my MS250, then about 3/4 of the way thru the day i remind myself that I paid a bunch of money to have the 361.  So i cut with it for a bit before I create a reason to go back to the little 250.  Buy the 250 and put some good chain on it when you feel comfortable with it.  You will not regret your choice.


----------



## Chazz11b

<---- old 031 in the middle. 

I can't say about that particular Stihl model by experience.  I've only heard praise for the most part.  Sounds dependable.  I own a 268 husky, a ms261c Stihl, And an old but good running good cutting 031av Stihl.  That older 48cc starts on the first pull most of the time.  Fires right up with the choke all the way off.  Strong running and dependable saw.

Just dependability alone of the 250 sounds like a winner.  Don't get me wrong I love my 268 over the 261.  I traded an old 20 something cc echo for it and 25.00 for it to some yuppie that said it was too big for him.  Replaced a few lines and hoses slapped a new plug in her and she hasn't failed me yet.  

Unless you're going to start selling firewood and taking down fatty hardwood trees you don't need a pro model.  Or you're going to try out being both an arborist & sell  firewood like me up here around Seattle. 

Hell moving from an electric to gas powered period.  Is like moving from an '82 diesel VW rabbit to a Callaway Corvette.  Careful you don't get whiplash .   Save your cash and buy some 2 stroke oil, bar oil, a box of files with a few handles, and an extra chain just in case. 

Stay away from the garbage they sell at the big box stores.  For what you save or spend you're much better off with a dealer.  Especially if you fudge something up.  The big box store guys are just going to send you to a dealer.  The dealer's just going to look at you funny and smile on the way to the bank.  Stick with Stihl brand 2 stroke oil.  It has stabilizer in it to keep the fuel good longer.

Dealer,250, and you being happy will come soon after.  A good dealer wont try to up sell you either.  He may even have an older 250 there for less.  Not likely though most used saws sold by shops are pricey.  Good luck.


----------



## bigbarf48

Holy thread revival 

Edit: lol didn't even realize I was the OP of this thread. This was one of my first threads here!


----------



## BrotherBart




----------

